# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] κοκατιλ για ringneck

## mamacita

Aνταλλαζω 10 μηνων κοκαντιλ,ασπρο χρωματος με ελαχιστα γρι στα φτερα του, για ringneck 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

Καναρινακια δεν θες!!!! εεε????????????

----------


## Athina

Καλησπέρα Μάγια ( :winky: 
Το κοκατίλ είναι εξημερωμένο ή άγριο?
Και σε πια πόλη είσαι?

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κασπερα mamacita...

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.....

Συστυσου στην σωστη ενοτητα και συστησε μας και τα φτερωτα φιλαρακια σου!!!

Πιστευω οτι δεν θα σου εμπιστευτει καποιος το φτερωτο φιλο του σε καποιον που απο το πρωτο του ποστ ανταλασσει ενα ζωακι!!!
Επισεις,δεν χαριζει καποιος εναν ringneck σε καποιον που δεν ξερει εστω και μεσα απο συνομιλιες στο forum!!!

Αυτα απο εμενα......

Παντα φιλικα,
Ευθυμης....

 :Happy:

----------


## zack27

Μηπως βοηθαει αυτη η αγγελια?
*ringneck(φιφις)για κοκατιλ*

----------


## Efthimis98

Εχει γραψει και εκει...  :Happy:

----------


## mamacita

δεν ειναι ημερο,το πηρα πριν 10 ημερες,(το ηθελε  η κορη μου επειδη ηταν πανεμορφος),
αλλα ειναι μικρος,αυτο που λενε* ταιζμενο στο χερι ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ.
*το πρωτο μου κοκαντιλ (2 χρονων) το "εφτιαξα" εγω απο αγριοτατο-αρνακι το εκανα σε δυο μηνες μονο,με πολυ αγαπη και προσπαθια,παντως,εαν θελεις τα το ηρεμισεις,δειγνει πολυ φιλικος ,Αθηνα μενω

----------


## mamacita

αυριο θα βαλω φωτο του παπαγαλου! ::

----------


## mitsman

Καναρινακια να υποθεσω δεν σε ενδιαφερουν!!!! εεε????

----------


## mamacita

Οχι....καναρινακια :Ashamed0005:

----------


## mitsman

Κριμααα!!!! 
Μακαρι να ειχα δαχτυλιδολαιμη να σου εδινα!!!!!!

----------


## mamacita

:Cool0037: ναιιι,κριμα

----------


## mamacita



----------


## mamacita

νατοοοςς!!!

----------


## mitsman

Κουκλος.. τυχερος οποιος τον παρει!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

heavy pied κουκλακι!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mamacita

*ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!!!!* ::

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

μπατζακι ταϊσμενο στο χερι σε ενδιαφερει?

----------


## mamacita

ειναι τα μικρουλια?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Nαι...

----------


## mamacita

οχι,το ανταλλαζω και με αλλο κοκαντιλ εαν θες

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ποιο το νοημα τοτε?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

θελω να πω ποιος ο λογος????

----------


## mamacita

ειχα πολα μικρα  budgie,....μου αρεσουν πιο μεγαλοι παπαγαλοι

----------


## mamacita

ααα,ναι αυτος εχει λιγο χτυπημενο φτερο,...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

δεν εννοω γιατι δεν θελεις το μπατζακι αλλα γιατι δινεις ενα κοκατιλ για να παρεις ενα αλλο

----------


## mamacita

σου απαντισα,εχει λιγο χτυπημενο φτερο,μαλλον λογο μεταφορας απο το μαγαζι μεχρι το σπιτι

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

δεν το ειχα δει το μηνυμα σου.....Βαλε μια φωτο απο το φτερο αν μπορεις

----------


## mamacita

δισκολο,μονο οταν το σηκωνει φενετε,εαν σε ενδιαφερει μενουμε κοντα,μπορεις να το δεις

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

εχεις pm

----------


## mamacita

και εσυ

----------


## mayri

Επειδη χτυπησε λιγο το φτερο του θελεις να το ανταλλαξεις; Γιατι δεν περιμενεις να γιατρευτει; Αν δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο, λογικο ειναι οτι θα περασει συντομα. Κι αν αυτο που θα σου δωσουν ειναι πιο αρρωστο και σου το εκδηλωσει μετα;

----------


## zack27

Γνωμη μου αν και ασχετο απο την αγγελια(συγνωμη) θα ελεγα να προσπαθησεις να βοηθησεις το πουλακι να γινει καλα!!!
δε γραφω παραπανω γιατι ειμαι εκτος θεματος!!!

----------


## mariakappa

κι εγω ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα θα σκασω εαν δεν το πω.
μα καλα, τι ειναι το πουλι? βαζο και το ανταλασσεις γιατι εχει ραγισμα απο τη μεταφορα?

----------


## douke-soula

*ας παραμεινουμε στο θεμα της αγγελιας παρακαλω .
τα ασχετα με την αγγελια σχολια θα διαγραφουν 
ευχαριστω πολυ για την κατανοηση σας 
*

----------

